# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  My New Music(Hello guys)

## Tom_Peace

Hi everyone, I have just returned to dreamviews after a few years off. It's great to see some of the old guys are still here!

I have all this new music and I am excited to share it with everyone, so please check out my songs and let me know what you think.

(does anyone remember the DV song?)

Here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/user/TomBaitson123

 ::D:

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

Its kinda surprising that no one commented yet based on how good the vids are. Pretty cool songs. Its always nice to hear some simple melancholic droning acoustic guitar. The singing was especially impressive. You should consider posting the lyrics in the video descriptions, I always find that interesting and helpful. You obviously have a style you like and a wife that you love so keep up the good work, hope to see more vids.  ::banana::

----------


## Tom_Peace

That is really nice of you, thank you. I have put a lot of effort to try and get my own sound and it's taken me years. I am always leaning and trying to get better.
Also thanks for the advice.

I will be putting more and more vids as I sort through them.

----------


## Tom_Peace

added a new song but had to take one down, will put it back up later

----------

